# Fur Affinity Error 502



## MrChocolate (Sep 26, 2010)

I keep getting this: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/Kinhoshi/error.png every time I try to do something on FA. D:
​


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

fa is hiccuping

i'm sure it's temporary


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

i have the same problem :\


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

ali said:


> fa is hiccuping
> 
> i'm sure it's temporary


 
how can you be sure


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

.. because it's fa and fa hiccups all of the time like this

it's still working, kinda. for me. it's just being slow.


----------



## Shikaro (Sep 26, 2010)

everyone is having this issue, it is just another FA problem. the page is,or gets 502'ed, or its insanely slow to charge a page.

edit: now if a page manages to suceed, it still takes over 5 minutes to load, it's getting slower people!. geez. i cant fave a pic made for me cause of that.


----------



## MrChocolate (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope so. D:


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 26, 2010)

I know that the FA staff are aware of FA's bogging down recently, though this morning is getting really ridiculous.  I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

MrChocolate said:


> I keep getting this: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/Kinhoshi/error.png every time I try to do something on FA. D:
> ​



ya,i got that when trying to look at everything except, when i looked at a submission (that was saved in my tabs) i got a "fatal system error".


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> ya,i got that when trying to look at everything except, when i looked at a submission (that was saved in my tabs) i got a "fatal system error".


 
fyi, everyone's getting this error...

i think you should all calm down..!! it's fa, what do you guys even expect


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

Shikaro said:


> everyone is having this issue, it is just another FA problem. the page is,or gets 502'ed, or its insanely slow to charge a page.
> 
> edit: now if a page manages to suceed, it still takes over 5 minutes to load, it's getting slower people!. geez. i cant fave a pic made for me cause of that.


 
is there another forum post with more people in it? i couldn't find one o.o


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 26, 2010)

ali said:


> it's fa, what do you guys even expect


 
Reasonable functionality.  :3


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> Reasonable functionality.  :3


 
but this is _fa_!!

server crashes and 502 errors and slowness is just... normal...?

as are any other site if they've got a bug in them

could be too many people on at once or the servers just hiccuping

you'll never know unless some mod comes in here with the deets


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

ali said:


> fyi, everyone's getting this error...
> 
> i think you should all calm down..!! it's fa, what do you guys even expect


 
i was just putting it out there that the "error 502" wasn't the only error showing up, and that i was getting the "fatal system error" as well. :\


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, you asked what I expect.  And as we all should know, reality and expectations rarely coincide.


----------



## rednec0 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ali, I think the general mental state of everyone indicates that since the site hasn't had a major problem for x-amount of months (maintenance and the loss of the search server don't count), everyone is beginning to suffer withdraw. Also with the recent slowdowns I would not be the least bit surprised if this was an organized DoS attack by a bunch of skiddies who either (1) just hate us, which is nothing new, or (2) former member(s) who is/are holding a grudge against the site and her admins. I'm remaining chill abut the situation for now but it might be best if the guys get to the colo and pull the plug for an hour to stop any traffic. Also hitting F5 is not, I REPEAT NOT, going to work.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah i've had the same issue,now I can't check to see if this comission I got is done. Dissapoint. :c


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

rednec0 said:


> Ali, I think the general mental state of everyone  indicates that since the site hasn't had a major problem for x-amount  of months (maintenance and the loss of the search server don't count),  everyone is beginning to suffer withdraw. *Also with the recent  slowdowns I would not be the least bit surprised if this was an  organized DoS attack by a bunch of skiddies who either (1) just hate us,  which is nothing new, or (2) former member(s) who is/are holding a  grudge against the site and her admins.* I'm remaining chill abut  the situation for now but it might be best if the guys get to the colo  and pull the plug for an hour to stop any traffic. Also hitting F5 is  not, I REPEAT NOT, going to work.


 
what am i reading.. is this an inside joke or... do people really attack fa's network. uh. i mean, is it _that_ impossible for the fa server to just slow down if someones f5ing bad or there's too many people on at once?

but anyway, yeah, they just.. need to shut it down for today or  something if this keeps happening!! oh well, not like there's other  sites to submit art to amirite...

/shrug


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 26, 2010)

Simple as this. Quit hitting F5!!


----------



## Smelge (Sep 26, 2010)

Obviously, the problem is because you all touch yourselves.

Seriously.

"I MUST HAVE MY PORN" you all scream, frantically fingerbanging the F5 button.


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Obviously, the problem is because you all touch yourselves.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> "I MUST HAVE MY PORN" you all scream, frantically fingerbanging the F5 button.



i need my cub porn fix :~(((


----------



## luciantheotter (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh well, I guess this means that I can actually do something productive for once instead of screwing around on FA when I should be doing Organic Chem.


----------



## LessaShuftan (Sep 26, 2010)

*keeps pressing F5* Damn it takes a while to load in the pages hehe. well have to keep doing that until the site has been fixed. I was about to grab some picture ref about yiffer_fox`s AV named Angela until i get hit by 502. I dunno if it's a attack or not but it sounds like that way that overload the server. Anyway *hugs everyone.* ^.=.^


----------



## Cloudchaser (Sep 26, 2010)

It's been going on for at least 6 hours on my end


----------



## LessaShuftan (Sep 26, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> It's been going on for at least 6 hours on my end


 
Wow that long? 0.=.0? I'm glade I was sleeping at that time.


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Sep 26, 2010)

its now starting to happen to the forum too... i'm little by little getting some connection issues here too


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

Hurry, before all the male furries in the world die from sperm backup.
WHICH IS ALL OF THE FURRIEZ.
Females don't exist.


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Hurry, before all the male furries in the world die from sperm backup.
> WHICH IS ALL OF THE FURRIEZ.
> Females don't exist.


 
this hurts my feelings.

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

I could also tell you all to go outside and have a life for a few hours, but then you'll all probably just take up your laptops and do what this kid is doing.


...with that being said, I think i'll go play Halo: Reach.
Which isn't broken for now.. ;D


----------



## theredcatdances (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Hurry, before all the male furries in the world die from sperm backup.
> WHICH IS ALL OF THE FURRIEZ.
> Females don't exist.




HAHAAHAHHAHA....but, last time I checked...these things I have called ovaries (and a c-section scar) render your thinking invalid.  The Morse code thing would be a sage investment though


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

theredcatdances said:


> HAHAAHAHHAHA....but, last time I checked...these things I have called ovaries (and a c-section scar) render your thinking invalid.  The Morse code thing would be a sage investment though



 Don't lie to me.
You don't have ovaries.

Those are as mythical as bigfoot.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Sep 26, 2010)

Huh, I thought it was just the combination of running an AVG scan on an 8 year old computer... -_-''


----------



## kuopiofi (Sep 26, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous...

Hope this stops soon, I'd have few things to do.


----------



## Neofur14 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah this morning i got on it was working but very slow. now everytime i try to go to the site it does that. I hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 26, 2010)

Team,

This is on our radar, the Admin/Ops team is working on it.  No estimated time to repair at present.  

/panic


----------



## theredcatdances (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Don't lie to me.
> You don't have ovaries.
> 
> Those are as mythical as bigfoot.



No lie, but not able to take photos of the ovaries themselves.  The rest however can be arranged...but what'd be the point? I'll never understand the 'females don't exist' joke/thinking/etc...

Well, I for one am going to do something novel and go outside -- first day under 90 in 6 months!  Here's hoping we get word from the mods/admin/someone!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

FA IS DOWN!!!! AHHHH WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!! *Runs around in circles*


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Sep 26, 2010)

theredcatdances said:


> No lie, but not able to take photos of the ovaries themselves.  The rest however can be arranged...but what'd be the point? I'll never understand the 'females don't exist' joke/thinking/etc...
> 
> Well, I for one am going to do something novel and go outside -- first day under 90 in 6 months!  Here's hoping we get word from the mods/admin/someone!



I can beat that, its currently 59 outside.  I had been in the mide 90's last week, and it was raining Friday into Saturday, mid 80's and a cold front finally came in.  Finally!  Relief from the mid 100's and 90's for the last three months.

Oh... wait.  I just noticed you live in Texas too.

As for the "no girls on the internet" thing, is it because so many guys play a girl on the net that it tends to crowd out the real girls?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

theredcatdances said:


> No lie, but not able to take photos of the ovaries themselves.  The rest however can be arranged...but what'd be the point? I'll never understand the 'females don't exist' joke/thinking/etc...
> 
> Well, I for one am going to do something novel and go outside -- first day under 90 in 6 months!  Here's hoping we get word from the mods/admin/someone!


 
Learn what a joke is a lurk moar.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 26, 2010)

OH NOEZ!
I have to RAEG >:U!!!!!
jk. But still, I'm pretty bored.
FA was working 2 hours ago, and then....... 502 error!


----------



## kuopiofi (Sep 26, 2010)

No idea what's going yet?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

kuopiofi said:


> No idea what's going yet?


 
They're looking into it.
Scroll up next time?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

So, how has everyones weekend been?
Fun like it always should beeeeee?


----------



## ali (Sep 26, 2010)

i woke up at almost 8 thinking it was at least 1pm

boy, was i surprised

BUT I AM SO TIRED...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> So, how has everyones weekend been?
> Fun like it always should beeeeee?


Does browsing FAF all weekend count as fun?


----------



## Muir (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm just doing my "normal" sunday thing - playing on the 360 to keep my 8 year old entertained. This week's game: Split/Second Velocity.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> So, how has everyones weekend been?
> Fun like it always should beeeeee?


 I tried my best to talk my friend out of suicide. :/


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

I suppose FAF could be fun.
It's a good laugh every now and then 


And i've been playing my Xbox all weekend too!



@Alstor Oh geez, not something i'd want to have to do.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 26, 2010)

Muir said:


> I'm just doing my "normal" sunday thing - playing on the 360 to keep my 8 year old entertained.



Have you tried beating him? That works even better.


----------



## rafflone (Sep 26, 2010)

I do hope this does get fixed soon, even though I was only going to work on my load of commission ony weekdays, I just have a problem not getting things done, I'm a little behind and I don't plan on having a week like I did last week with my commissions: work from the time I get up to the time I go to bed =.=


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I suppose FAF could be fun.
> It's a good laugh every now and then


It is, it's very fun! It's like a party all the time here!! *All you guests should register and join in on the fun fest that is FAF!*


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

rafflone said:


> I do hope this does get fixed soon, even though I was only going to work on my load of commission ony weekdays, I just have a problem not getting things done, I'm a little behind and I don't plan on having a week like I did last week with my commissions: work from the time I get up to the time I go to bed =.=



And this is why using emails is better than notes.
Also, SAVE references.


----------



## Rilin (Sep 26, 2010)

*joins in on the fun*


----------



## Firehazard (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, what timing! TF2maps started a test just as I got home and discovered the site was down, so I'm covered as far as "stuff to do" goes.


----------



## luciantheotter (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> So, how has everyones weekend been?
> Fun like it always should beeeeee?


 
I went to my first furmeet yesterday, so that was all kinds of fun.  Of course, this means today will be spent doing a lot of studying.


----------



## Chihaku (Sep 26, 2010)

*Joins the fun*

I hope it goes back up soon...  I uploaded a story and this morning, I got about 25 brand new messages, but I didn't see them yet...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

Rilin said:


> *joins in on the fun*


 

Oh no, now you get to see how much of a bitch I am to people 
-sadface-


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 26, 2010)

luciantheotter said:


> I went to my first furmeet yesterday, so that was all kinds of fun.  Of course, this means today will be spent doing a lot of studying.


 
I've never been to a furmeet so I have no idea what they're like


----------



## Aname26 (Sep 26, 2010)

*tries to wait patiently* *throws keyboard*
Just when I was becoming an addict!!


----------



## luciantheotter (Sep 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I've never been to a furmeet so I have no idea what they're like


 
Well this was the MNfurs fall picnic event, so it was bigger than a usual furmeet.  There were a few volleyball matches going on and I took part in a couple of them.  Then there were a few fursuit games that were fun to watch.  Of course, there was a lot of time to just sit or stand around and talk to other furries in person.  It was definitely an awesome time overall.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 26, 2010)

should have checked here before cleaning cookies,  cache, and restarting only to discover the problem wa not on my end.


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Sep 26, 2010)

luciantheotter said:


> Well this was the MNfurs fall picnic event, so it was bigger than a usual furmeet.  There were a few volleyball matches going on and I took part in a couple of them.  Then there were a few fursuit games that were fun to watch.  Of course, there was a lot of time to just sit or stand around and talk to other furries in person.  It was definitely an awesome time overall.


 what part of mn do you live in? i lived in stillwater area... i lived there for 7 years then moved to va for 8 then moved to florida. i wish i was still in mn lol


----------



## Aname26 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> should have checked here before cleaning cookies,  cache, and restarting only to discover the problem wa not on my end.


  thats what I did


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 26, 2010)

Aname26 said:


> thats what I did


 
Good thing that I am not the only one who checked for other issues before thinking that the site was having issues first.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Sep 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:
			
		

> Or go play outside!  Its a beautiful Fall day!


 

But it's raining.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 26, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> But it's raining.


 
seems that the site is running much faster now


----------



## Majora (Sep 26, 2010)

'neer should go to the server farm and just kick all dem misbehavin' bitches. Or sweet-talk 'em. Or get a giant magne- okay maybe not that. Or just reboot all the machines.


----------



## gdzeek (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like its functioning again for the time being over here... dang nothing new... logs off


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Looks like its functioning again for the time being over here... dang nothing new... logs off


Of course there wouldn't be anything new... 

(No I didn't check my page when it went back up! >>)


----------



## Aname26 (Sep 26, 2010)

owo glad its back up


----------



## Shikaro (Sep 26, 2010)

dat thing is back
you know what have i been doing this weekend? >:U HOMEWORK FFFFFFFFFFFF. and drawing weeeee. c:


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 26, 2010)

Might be a tease! Site running very slow again.


----------



## Shikaro (Sep 26, 2010)

thats your connection then.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope, slowing down again.  I guess this might be the inrush of people checking the site and uploading?

--EDIT--
Now it sped up again.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 26, 2010)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Nope, slowing down again.  I guess this might be the inrush of people checking the site and uploading?


 
possible


----------



## Taasla (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope, it's running slow again for me, too.  All other sites are working for me.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 26, 2010)

Taasla said:


> Nope, it's running slow again for me, too.  All other sites are working for me.


 
the site seems to be speeding up and slowing down at random intervals


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 26, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> the site seems to be speeding up and slowing down at random intervals


 
It thinks that's how you like it.

o murr.


----------



## Shikaro (Sep 26, 2010)

apparently, the site's moving -once- again.
this time the error i was getting was 503.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 26, 2010)

It's working okay for me now. =o


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 26, 2010)

Alright guys n girls, site's back up and running.
Show's over.
You can go back to FA now, for more po ... litically correct and entertaining artwork. ;3


----------

